# Str 1 Format



## DriEngineer (Aug 24, 2009)

when did the format of the STR I exam become multiple choice??


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 24, 2009)

DriEngineer said:


> when did the format of the STR I exam become multiple choice??


According to ncees website, no later than October 2002 (but could have been earlier)



> 2002 - With the April exam, the PE Civil, PE Electrical and Computer, and PE Mechanical exams are all administered in the breadth/depthall-objectively scored format.
> 
> - With the October administration, all PE exams (except Structural II) are given in the all-objectively scored format.


----------

